# southern/country idioms



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

I've heard some of these my whole life but I doubt I've heard them all. I'll start with a few of my favorites and hope y'all will pitch in.
Hangin' in there like a hair in a biscuit
**** fire and save the matches
Old as dirt
Fell out of an ugly tree and hit every branch on the way down
Bread not quite done
Low enough to walk under a snake's belly with a top hat


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Land a Goshen!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Make like milo and head out

I'm fixin to go to town

Full as a tick in a blood bucket


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> Make like milo and head out
> 
> I'm fixin to go to town
> 
> Full as a tick in a blood bucket


I especially like the third one


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was at the co op last summer getting some feed loaded on my truck and I heard one of the yard workers complain that it was hotter than a two peckered Tomcat.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> I was at the co op last summer getting some feed loaded on my truck and I heard one of the yard workers complain that it was hotter than a two peckered Tomcat.


I've never heard that one.


----------



## robin416 (Dec 29, 2019)

Both of my parents were born and raised in the South. I've spent the last 30 years of my adult life south of the Mason Dixon. Yet, I haven't heard half of these funny southern declarations.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"How long is this job going to take?"
"It'll take a minute." (Meaning a long time).


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

his cornbread ain't done in the middle
finer than frog hair
hungry enough to eat the design off a plate


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Well, bless your heart....


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Don't trust a handshake from a man with no calluses


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

whiterock said:


> his cornbread ain't done in the middle
> finer than frog hair
> hungry enough to eat the design off a plate


Around here they say "Finer than frog hair split nine ways."


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Hold your britches


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

crooked as a dog's hind leg
brown as a biscuit
nuttier than a squirrel turd


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

not from the south but my mother use to say Land a Goshen


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sardonyx said:


> I've never heard that one.


I have a list somewhere I scribbled out of some I have heard over the years that are laugh out loud funny but original/nontraditional so probably not for this thread. Some of the best are from contractors, plumbers, roofers, and electricians. Many at the expense of the apprentice or new guy.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

GTX63 said:


> I have a list somewhere I scribbled out of some I have heard over the years that are laugh out loud funny but original/nontraditional so probably not for this thread. Some of the best are from contractors, plumbers, roofers, and electricians. Many at the expense of the apprentice or new guy.


Know what you mean. Some of my best ones are not appropriate for mixed company.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Y'all just ain't right. Might've even been raised in a barn. Had my ears burning y'all did.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

One of my grandma's favorites was " quit being ugly".


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Steep as a cow's face
Sharp as a tack
Keen as a briar
Slim as a snake
Jerk a knot on your head


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I think it was Patsy Cline's mother during an argument with Patsy who blurted "You're so cat spittin' mad right now you oughta' being clawing your own face!"


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Northern gal says "you can".

Southern gal says "y'all can".


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

She's so ugly, you turn a quail loose and she'll point. 

He hadn't oughtta done her that way.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

You ain’t from around here are ya? God don’t like ugly. Don’t be hanging your dirty laundry for the neighbors to see.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

A common one around here: "Don't be hateful."


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

This one is a bit risque but referring to an extremely hot day:
Hotter than two mice making whoopie in a wool sock.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

What about someone who goes down from a punch:
Knocked him a-bug-huntin'


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

My dad would say he was white-eyed when he was tired.
My mom would say you are giving me the hibbidy gibbs when my siblings (I was the good one  ) got on her nerves


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Nimrod said:


> Northern gal says "you can".
> 
> Southern gal says "y'all can".


You just implied all southern girls like a gang bang


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

HDRider said:


> You just implied all southern girls like a gang bang


Didn't say all y'all.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Horse feathers

Knock you into next week

Raining cats and dogs, or hard rain described as a gully washer

Waffle stomper boots, referring to tread

Look out moderators- the noon meal is dinner. The evening meal is supper.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

MIL would say -- it's a horse a piece
-- uffda (when something went a little wrong), Uffda Feeda (when the bottom of the trash bag tore open)
My mom would say - 6 of one, half dozen of another
-- and we're off like a herd of turtles
-- if the foo ****s (if the shoe fits)


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

MO_cows said:


> Horse feathers
> 
> Knock you into next week
> 
> ...


Hard rain also called a frog strangler.
Clear as corn squeezuns or just the opposite, clear as mud.
Happy as a pig in slop.
To a restless child. What's wrong? Got a worm in your butt?
Tough as whang leather


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Sardonyx said:


> Hard rain also called a frog strangler.
> Clear as corn squeezuns


OK, Splane this: 

corn squeezuns;
frog strangler;
Love this stuff!.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Frog gargler around here.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

frog choker


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

JRHill02 said:


> OK, Splane this:
> 
> corn squeezuns;
> frog strangler;
> Love this stuff!.


What do y'all make liquor out of where your from? We use corn.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Worked with a womanizing married guy years ago that use to tell everyone a woman could run faster with her dress around her neck than a man with his pants around his ankles.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

nchobbyfarm said:


> What do y'all make liquor out of where your from? We use corn.


Evil to do anything other than the state stores.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

JRHill02 said:


> Evil to do anything other than the state stores.


Yes, well, they say that here to. But we mostly don't listen.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

GTX63 said:


> Worked with a womanizing married guy years ago that use to tell everyone a woman could run faster with her dress around her neck than a man with his pants around his ankles.


Dang. Where did that come from?


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

patient as Job
mean as a stripped snake
crazy as a bessie bug


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Tough as a lighter knot

Colder than a well diggers butt

Faster than greased lightening 

In my neck of the woods


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

po boy said:


> frog choker


Like a cow pissing on a flat rock.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

JRHill02 said:


> Dang. Where did that come from?


The guy was a living breathing spoof of a ******* hillbilly philanderer.
The tales of his exploits should be in a book, but I won't jump this thread.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

censors....
meant to say redd neck.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

slower than molasses
you can catch more flies with honey

There's a lot of southern/country idioms used in _The Beverly Hillbillies_.


----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

Shaking like a dog pooping peach seeds.
Tighter than Dick's hatband.
Cuter than a speckled pup.
Something tastes good = make you smack your mama.
Sad song= bring a tear to a glass eye
Crazy as a junebug
Busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. Or a cat covering up (blank)
Happy as a pig in (blank) or as a ten (appendage) billy goat
I don't know where someone is= he went to poop and the hogs ate him


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

barnbilder said:


> Shaking like a dog pooping peach seeds.
> Tighter than Dick's hatband.
> Cuter than a speckled pup.
> Something tastes good = make you smack your mama.
> ...


Good ones! I've heard a couple of those.


----------



## nchobbyfarm (Apr 10, 2011)

Rough as a cob

Tough as nails

Soft as butter

U'r mom and 'em (your mom and them)

Cocky as a bantam rooster


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Mad as a hornet.
Mad as a wet hen.
Tough as a pine knot.
Slicker than a minner's (i.e. minnow's) peter.
Not the sharpest knife in the drawer.
kissin cousins.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Worthless as tits on a boar

Cuter than a speckled pup

Beat you like a red headed stepchild

Work you like a rented mule


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

These are great. I'm going to use some of them in my next book. May have to invent a southern character though.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

barnbilder said:


> Busier than a one legged man in a butt kicking contest. *Or a cat covering up (blank)*


I've heard, "Busier than a cat tryin' to hide scat on a flat rock."

Just heard a funny one: "Hack off my legs and call me Shorty!"


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Hotter than blue blazes
Quicker than a scalded cat
Drunk as a skunk
Smell like a billy goat
I had crabs but the lice ate 'em


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Weaned on a sour pickle

Butter wouldn't melt in his mouth

His/her elevator doesn't go to the top floor

Hotter than blue blazes


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

From Foghorn Leghorn, sharp as a bowling ball.

One my grandma sometimes said, grinning like a goose eating sh**.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Foghorn also told his little sidekick, "Boy, I said boy, ya' talk so much your tongue is sunburnt."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)




----------



## barnbilder (Jul 1, 2005)

GTX63 said:


> Foghorn also told his little sidekick, "Boy, I said boy, ya' talk so much your tongue is sunburnt."


I've heard of people that got vaccinated with a phonograph needle.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Not from the South but my Gram used to say -
"Hotter than a witch's teat"

and if you're trying to do more that what's possible "Trying to fit 10 lbs of nails in a 5 lb bag"

few cookies short of a dozen
couple cards short of a deck
not playing with the same deck
wouldn't trust him as far as I could throw him
not the brightest bulb on the tree


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Drunker than Cooter Brown.

For people who are drunk, drunk, drunk! 
SBJ


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

As nervous as a cat in a room full of rockin chairs


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> "Hotter than a witch's teat"


We say "colder than a witch's tit"


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

HDRider said:


> We say "colder than a witch's tit"


Same here.


----------



## frogmammy (Dec 8, 2004)

That horse done left the barn
That dog won't hunt
All the lights are on but nobody's home
One slice short of a loaf
Don't throw the baby out with the bath water
Each crow thinks their own's the blackest

Mon


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

I reckon 
If that has been a snake, it would have bit you.
Drive a stake next to him to see which one moves the fastest.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I worked with a guy from South Carolina, and he had a good one. I think he made it up.

"The lawnmower is running, but the blade done flew off"


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Dumber than a box of rocks. 
Get on you like stink on a skunk. 
Ugly is as ugly does. 
That will make you run rabbits. (Wind up pg.) 
That preacher sure does preach good. Too bad he don't listen to himself more. 
Do that again and I will slap you silly, then slap the grin off'n your face.
Said sadly, well bless his heart (two syllables.) Poor guy.
Said not sadly, well bless his heart (one terse syllable means he better start running.)
Her pants make her look like two ***** rassling when she walks away from you. Reckon she had to grease to slide in them?
From the west: if I was his horse I'd hunt a low branch at a dead run.
you are only griping now because it is your ox got gored.
ain't my wagon you drove off in the ditch with your stupidity. You figure the best way out.


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

"You buy them books and they just rip out the pages."


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

nodak3 said:


> Dumber than a box of rocks.
> Get on you like stink on a skunk.
> Ugly is as ugly does.
> That will make you run rabbits. (Wind up pg.)
> ...


I like these!


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Most idiomatic


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

HDRider said:


> We say "colder than a witch's tit"


interesting


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

HDRider said:


> We say "colder than a witch's tit"


I've heard, "Colder than a well-digger's <butt>"


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Colder than a whore's heart.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Busier than a whorehouse on dollar Tuesday.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Most idiomatic


I've had gar balls before. They are good.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

she can't help being ugly, but she could stay in the house

hotter than a ***** wolf in heat

just cause you know something don't mean you got to tell it

that will knock your hat in the creek


----------



## MGraham (Aug 16, 2020)

That dog don’t hunt.

If you can’t hunt with the big dogs, stay on the porch.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Hiro said:


> "You buy them books and they just rip out the pages."


What does this one mean?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Don't worry about the mule, just load the wagon. 

That one is for @muleskinner2


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

Sardonyx said:


> What does this one mean?


I could be wrong but I took it to be a reference to people who either can't read or just don't respect or appreciate the value and educational importance of books.

.


----------



## Paumon (Jul 12, 2007)

HDRider said:


> Most idiomatic


I loved that, now that makes me want to visit that part of Louisiana - not just for the delightful accent and idioms but also for his methods of prepping and cooking food. I sure like how hygienic and tidy and well organized that man is in his cook-house. Loved his spices and beer belt too.  

.


----------



## MGraham (Aug 16, 2020)

I heard it differently. “You buy them books, send them to school, and all they do is gnaw the backs off them.” 

meaning that is a waste of time tryingto teach some people anything.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

"You buy them books and send them to school and they eat the teacher."

All are about the same.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Poor as dirt.
Cold enough to freeze the balls off a brass monkey.
Old as the mountains.
Dark as the inside of a coal mine.
Ain't as big as a minute.
Pretty as a picture.
Slick as a little pig's snout.
Tight as a mouse's ear.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

An appalachian woman visited her mother in law in Indiana.
"That place is so flat I stood on her porch and watched her dog run off for 3 days."


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hiro said:


> "You buy them books and they just rip out the pages."





Sardonyx said:


> What does this one mean?


I don't know what it means but I thought of this;


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Paumon said:


> I loved that, now that makes me want to visit that part of Louisiana - not just for the delightful accent and idioms but also for his methods of prepping and cooking food. I sure like how hygienic and tidy and well organized that man is in his cook-house. Loved his spices and beer belt too.
> 
> .


Everyone should see Cajun country before they die. New Orleans is a great experience, but that ain't Cajun Go around Lafayette and see the real deal, and eat some of the best food on the planet. It ain't fancy. It is made with heart and soul.

Great people


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> Everyone should see Cajun country before they die. New Orleans is a great experience, but that ain't Cajun Go around Lafayette and see the real deal, and eat some of the best food on the planet. It ain't fancy. It is made with heart and soul.
> 
> Great people


Love the area south of Lafayette. It's like the world just stopped turning. Good people and very territorial. They will welcome everyone though. Just don't act up is all.


----------



## Roy Gilbert (Apr 11, 2020)

picking fly **** out of pepper


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

Sardonyx said:


> What does this one mean?


It means you tell or show someone how to do something correctly and they proceed to ignore your experience completely and make a mess/break something.


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Roy Gilbert said:


> picking fly **** out of pepper


That would be tough!


----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

Hiro said:


> It means you tell or show someone how to do something correctly and they proceed to ignore your experience completely and make a mess/break something.


Thanks. Makes sense.


----------



## Kmac15 (May 19, 2007)

Almost forgot. Mom said I liked so far out in the country they would have to pipe in sunshine


----------



## Hiro (Feb 14, 2016)

MGraham said:


> I heard it differently. “You buy them books, send them to school, and all they do is gnaw the backs off them.”
> 
> meaning that is a waste of time tryingto teach some people anything.


I have heard that derivation. It is similar to the divide along the coast of NC. South of Morehead City ii is a pogy, North it is menhaden.

Same fish


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Til the cows come home.

Snug as a bug in a rug.

Simmer down.

If you find yourself in a hole, quit digging.

Loving this thread it reminds me of grandma.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Having "Poke and Grits" for supper. That's where you poke your feet under the table, and grit your teeth.


----------



## Greenbrook Acres (1 mo ago)




----------



## Sardonyx (1 mo ago)

1


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

Of course the whole song of Me and Bobby McGee was letting you know they was po and ignorant.


----------



## nodak3 (Feb 5, 2003)

A couple more for you:

he's so skinny he can tread water in a garden hose.

he smells so bad if skunks were Baptists they'd vote him out of membership.


----------

